# Claire Sweeney - Perfect Fit With Weight Watchers



## Poshy (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello, does anyone know the DVD "*Claire Sweeney - Perfect Fit With Weight Watchers" *and can say me if it works or not. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 20, 2008)

i only just found out about this... im thinking about startin weight watchers coz my bfs mam has lent me her books n stuff n also by readin hillys weight watchers thread really made me want to do it too... i dont think the dvd would be that good, i saw it was half price on the weight watchers website yesterday... i think its best to gettin a good dvd thats in the charts at woolworths or Whsmith (i got the Then & now workout from natalie cassidy and its amazing!)


----------

